# Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???



## Killerluki (8. März 2010)

*Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

Hallo, gute Tag an alle!


Ich möchte wissen, warum Apple bislang immer die Magic Mouse über genaue Detail verschweigt, ob ihre DPi-Auflösung im Spielen oder so. gut möglich geeignet?

Ab 800 dpi ist für Spielen trotzdem gut, soviel Dpi brauche ich nicht mehr, da habe ich Razer Copperfield. Aber kein nervige Wechsln nehmen, sonders möchte ich lieber, damit die Apple Magic Mouse beste Desgin mit Combo meiner dünne Apple Wireless Keyboard zusammen passt, aber mit dem DPi?


Sonst danke.

MFG KILLERluki


----------



## Bullveyr (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

1. verständlicher schreiben

2. ein paar Sekunden googeln

3. so findet man diesen Eintrag im Apple Store

4. --> sie hat 1300 DPI

5.


----------



## Killerluki (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

WOW, supere Antwort, er hat ja 1300 DPi?! Endlich kann ich jetzt spielen, FTW!

Aber ich schreibe schlecht, wegen Gehörlosigkeit 

Sonst Danke wieder.

MFG KL


----------



## gh0st76 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

Aber ob die so gut zum spielen ist steht in den Sternen. 
Dann lieber eine echte Gamingmaus.


----------



## Killerluki (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

Diese Mouse ist einfach spitze, warum ich gekauft habe:

1. Geniale und edle Desgin

2. Extrem flach und angenehm

3. Akkulaufzeit: ab 24 Tage möglich

4. Geniale Multitouch, funktioniert mit Windows 7 Treiber problemlos und ohne nervige Scrollrad und zweite Klick mit geschnitte nervige Drucktasten

5. Gute Dpi-Auflösung: 1300 dpi, auch für Spielen super geeignet

6. Einfach zum cleanen!

7. Ungewöhnliche Feeling am Magic Mouse

8. Apfel gut zum beißen!  Apple, außer PFUI iPhone oder iPad!



Ich habe auch Gaming Mouse mit 2000dpi und ich habe es vergleicht: Wenige Unterschiede!

Besser lieber zu Desgin-Geschmack, damit man jeder Tag viel Freude ohne Stress sehe, geil


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

Ob jatzt 1300 dpi für Spiele geeignet ist möchte ich doch sehr stark bezweifeln, wenn wir über Ego Shoter reden natürlich für Strategie Spiele ist sie bedingt geeignet. Aber wenn du mit ihr zufrieden bist bitte, aber empfehle sie bitte nicht für Spieler die du hir sehr stark antriffst.


----------



## Killerluki (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ob jatzt 1300 dpi für Spiele geeignet ist möchte ich doch sehr stark bezweifeln, wenn wir über Ego Shoter reden natürlich für Strategie Spiele ist sie bedingt geeignet. Aber wenn du mit ihr zufrieden bist bitte, aber empfehle sie bitte nicht für Spieler die du hir sehr stark antriffst.


 

Ja, stimmt, bei 1300dpi spiele ich niemals bei Ego-Shooter, sonders andere notwendige Spiele. Aber ich spiele Crysis mit bessere Controller etwa wie PS3-Controller und XBOX 360-Controller, die habe ich auch zuhause beide Konsole, da verwende ich lieber zu PC wegen geniale neue Baby-Monster HD 5870 von XFX XXX Edition!


----------



## gh0st76 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

Naja. Design ist bei der Maus eher zweitrangig da ich beim spielen die Hand auf dem Teil liegen habe und die nicht die ganze Zeit anstarre. Abgesehen davon das man bei Apple eher nur den Namen und das Design bezahlt aber der Sensor auf dem Niveau von einer 20 Euro Logitech Maus arbeitet. Eine echte Gamingmaus macht mehr Beschleunigung mit und wird auf jeden Fall präziser arbeiten.


----------



## buzty (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ob jatzt 1300 dpi für Spiele geeignet ist möchte ich doch sehr stark bezweifeln, wenn wir über Ego Shoter reden natürlich für Strategie Spiele ist sie bedingt geeignet.




haha. ich spiele immer auf 400 oder 800 dpi. soviel dazu dass sie nur wegen 1300dpi nicht geeignet wäre.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

Auf 400 dpi einen ego Shoter zocken ohne Inputleg, selber hahhahah!


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

Also nen Kumpel von mir hat die Magic Mouse und ich finde sie persönlich fürs surfen ganz gut aber fürs gaming ab in die Tonne xxD...
Also ich brauche damit ich vernünftig zocken kann 2400 DPI...


----------



## buzty (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Auf 400 dpi einen ego Shoter zocken ohne Inputleg, selber hahhahah!



die intelli 1.1 hat nur 400dpi (kp, vllt gibts davon ne neue version inzwischen) und wird von SO vielen pros benutzt.


----------



## netheral (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

Ja, komisch nicht? Wenn man doch 5000 dpi unbedingt brauche, warum spielen dann so viele Profis erfolgreich mit der alten 1.1 oder Explorer 3.0?
Sind die ganzen Werbesprüche doch eben genau das: nur Werbung? Nein, wie kann das sein? Da würde ja eine Welt zusammenbrechen. 

Willkommen in der Welt des Absatzes, des Marketings. 

Ich habe, als ich den Full-HD Monitor frisch vor mir stehen hatte, mit einer MX518 auf 800 DPI in nativer Auflösung gezockt und habe komischerweise weder Inputlag, noch "Pixelsprünge" ausmachen können. Liegt vielleicht auch etwas an meiner eher mittleren - niedrigen Sensititiy. Aber 1300 dpi sind locker zum Spielen geeignet. Und wo gibts noch neue Mäuse, die nicht mind. 1600 dpi können?

Ob man jetzt mit dem Design der Maus klar kommt oder nicht, der Sensor dürfte nicht das Problem sein.

Was jetzt in Werbeanzeigen diverser Hersteller steht, ist wie immer bei Papier, sehr geduldig. Wer würde die neue Übermaus mit 10000 dpi wohl kaufen, wenn die Werbung sagen würde: "Ach 1000 dpi reichen ja eh, aber wir haben 10x soviel, auch wenn es kein Horst braucht?"

Ich kenne da echt Leute, die krampfen ihre Hand um eine für ihre Hand völlig unmögliche Maus, nur weil das Ding möglichst viel dpi hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

Ist alles ne frage der Geschwindigkeit. ist kein Spruch ist ne Tatsache. Sicher kannst du mit 800 dpi Spielen aber wenn du extrem schnell Zielen und dich bewegen musst merkst du den Unteschied, ist echt kein Marketing oder so, das macht was aus. 
Den input Leg spürst du nur bei hoher reaktions Stärke also bei ego Shotern oder wenn du sehr kleine Opjekte treffen musst, selbst bei strategie spielen mit ner 1900er Auflösung hast du schon leichte Probleme sehr kleine Objekte zu treffen.


----------



## buzty (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist alles ne frage der Geschwindigkeit. ist kein Spruch ist ne Tatsache. Sicher kannst du mit 800 dpi Spielen aber wenn du extrem schnell Zielen und dich bewegen musst merkst du den Unteschied, ist echt kein Marketing oder so, das macht was aus.
> Den input Leg spürst du nur bei hoher reaktions Stärke also bei ego Shotern oder wenn du sehr kleine Opjekte treffen musst, selbst bei strategie spielen mit ner 1900er Auflösung hast du schon leichte Probleme sehr kleine Objekte zu treffen.




ja klar, da merkt man es, aber ich spiele z.b. mit 800dpi und niedrieger sensitivity, also mache ich wirklich weite bewegungen. noch dazu spiele ich cs aut 800x600. wenn man highsense spielt ist es keine frage, da sind hohe dpi von vorteil - mir ging es nur darum das man das nicht verallgemeinern darf!


----------



## Acid (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel DPi- Auflösung hat meine Apple Magic Mouse???*

also ich denke das muss jeder selbst entscheiden, die einen bevorzugen ne schnellere maus die andern ne langsamere!!

Ich denke man sollte hier mal noch betonen dass es sich um die ``neue`` apple maus handelt....

ich hatte die mighty mouse gehabt, und diese war für inet etc schon ok, gerade dass scrollrad fand ich genial... doch sie war mir viel viel zu langsam.... ich hab jetzt eine logitech g9 und die immer auf der 2 schnellsten stufe stehen......


----------

